# Meine Teiche.



## woelfi23 (2. Dez. 2013)

Hallo und lieben Gruss aus Dortmund.Wie im Leben baut man alles 3-4 mal,habe mit einen kleinen Teich hinter der Garge angefangen ca 7oooliter dann hinten im Garten habe ich den grossen gemacht mit Pe folie,dann kam ein Bachlauf von dem kleinen Teich zum grossen.Nach 10 Jahren habe ich die mist Pe Folie ausgetauscht und den hinteren Teich wieder vergrössert.Nun habe ich 2 teiche mit 20000 Litern und hinten im Garten 100000 Litern und den kleinen Teich habe ich auch noch um 40cm erhöht..Ich sende Euch mal ein paar Bilder von meinen Teichen.Gruss woelfi

PS:Leider habe ich dieses Jahr den Teich grün,habe ihn nicht klar bekommen.Ich pumpe das Wasser aus dem pumpenschacht zum Filter an der Garage so um die 20meter dann läuft es in den kleinen Teich ,dann in den Bachlauf 15M in den grossen teich zurück.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Meine Teiche.*

Hi, Woelfi
Was für ein Teichprojekt! Da steckt viel Arbeit drin  Sieht aber toll aus. 
Was hast Du für Schnüre (Bild 17) über'm Teich. Hat sich etwa der __ Fischreiher auch über Deinen Teich gefreut?
Gruß
Goldkäferchen.


----------



## woelfi23 (2. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Meine Teiche.*

Hallo,ja ich habe rings um den Teich Schüre gespannt,so in 80cm höhe.Und dicke Angelschur,die sieht der __ Reiher nicht.Seid ich die Schüre habe kann er nicht mehr an den Teich kommen.In der Flachwasserzone sind die Schnüre wagerecht angebracht,da kann er nicht mehr landen,am besten sind dicke angelschnüre die sieht man nicht.


----------



## Christine (2. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Meine Teiche.*

Na herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns Teichverrückten.

Das nennt man wohl Wassergrundstück 

Respekt!


----------



## woelfi23 (2. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Meine Teiche.*

Hallo,ich bin ja schon lange hier angemeldet,aber ich bin nicht dazu gekommen meine Teich vorzustellen.das wird sich ändern.Gruss woelfi.Zur zeit habe ich mein grossen teich mit einem naturagart netz überspannt,das netz ich wirklich sehr gut da geht nichts durch.kann ich jedem empfehlen.


----------



## jolantha (3. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Meine Teiche.*

Woelfi,
das sieht ja wirklich nach viel Arbeit aus, aber immerhin sparst Du Dir das Rasenmähen ! 
Auf dem letzten Bild sieht man ja noch ein Eckchen, aber ich glaube, da reicht ein Handrasenmäher, oder ???


----------



## Moonlight (3. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Meine Teiche.*



jolantha schrieb:


> ... aber ich glaube, da reicht ein Handrasenmäher, oder ???



Für das bissel reicht auch ne Nagelschere 

Schöne Teiche :good
Gefallen mir gut. Und das grüne Wasser könnteste nächste Saison in Angriff nehmen 

Gib doch mal bitte paar Eckdaten von dem großen Teich.
Wie tief? Wie gefiltert? Was und wieviel an Besatz?

Mandy


----------



## woelfi23 (3. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Meine Teiche.*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Für das bissel reicht auch ne Nagelschere
> 
> Schöne Teiche :good
> Gefallen mir gut. Und das grüne Wasser könnteste nächste Saison in Angriff nehmen
> ...



Hallo,der Teich ist 12m lang und 9m breit,vorne von links aus gesehen da wo das Haus ist,ist er 1,7 meter tief,hinten habe ich ja vor 3Jahren mit der schöppe vergrössert,da ist er 1m tief,ein Bodenablauf in 1,7m war zu,musste im sommer mit Pressluftatmer in der grünen suppe tauchen,sicht gleich null.Gefiltert wir mit einem 2x 6 Kammerfilter von( Boelstorf aus unna,die sind preiswert müsst ihr mal googeln)einen grossen vorteck habe ich auch noch und eine 110watt Uv lampe.Ich pumpe das wasser aus dem pumpenschacht 20m weiter in die Filteranlage dann läuft es in den kleineren Teich ,dann über den 15m langen Bachlauf zurück in den grossen teich.
Besatz ist ungefair 20Kois und nee menge kleine30stk so ungefair, 10 grosse schleien, kleine Schleien keine ahnung vermehren sich gut.2grosse __ Störe von 1,3m und einen von 90cm.Habe noch einen wasserfall der über den Skimmer laüft.Im Pumpenschacht ist eine 20000L pumpe ,und noch 2   4000l pumpen für den wasserfall und skimmer.
Stromverbrauch wenn alles läuft 400watt.


----------



## woelfi23 (3. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Meine Teiche.*



jolantha schrieb:


> Woelfi,
> das sieht ja wirklich nach viel Arbeit aus, aber immerhin sparst Du Dir das Rasenmähen !
> Auf dem letzten Bild sieht man ja noch ein Eckchen, aber ich glaube, da reicht ein Handrasenmäher, oder ???



Das wollte ich auch noch mit Wasser füllen,aber meine Frau möchte den Rasen behalten.Sonst zieht sie mir die Ohren lang.lol


----------



## woelfi23 (3. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Meine Teiche.*

Noch ein paar Bilder vom Teich.
Beim Bild1010131 sieht man wie der Teich heute am 3.12.2013 aussieht.Ich warte noch bis die letzten Blätter runter sind,dann kommt es im Frühjahr wieder drauf wegen den Blüten.Das Netz habe ich von Naturagard,ist spitze kommt nichts durch.Sehr zu empfehlen.Gruss Woelfi


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Meine Teiche.*

Moin woelfi,
auch von mir ein herzliches "willkommen bei den Teichverrückten",
zu denen man Dich ja getrost dazuzählen darf,
wenn ich so sehe was Du alles an Teichen hast, Dunnerkiel!
Bin ja jetzt schon gespannt auf den nächsten Sommer... in Hinblick auf "klarer Teich ja/nein".
Erst einmal toi, toi, toi... dass wir alle gut durch den Winter kommen!


----------



## chaotin (5. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Meine Teiche.*

Gleich mehrere! Wer hat, der hat!


----------



## woelfi23 (23. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine Teiche.*

Hallo,und alles gute im Jahr 2014.Habe mir noch einen 
OASE BIOTEC SCREENMATIC 18 und OASE BITRON C 55 gekauft.Da ich ja noch 2 Wasserfälle (ungefiltert) im Teich habe,kann ich den Filter darüber laufen lassen.Vieleich bekomme ich dann den Teich klar.Wenn nicht lasse ich im frühsommer 50000Liter ab,und mach neues rein.
Gruss woelfi


----------



## muh.gp (23. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine Teiche.*

Hallo Woelfi,

irgendwie ist mir Deine Teichvorstellung duchgerutscht...

Chapeau! Hammer Arbeit, Hammer Teich, tolle Koi! Bin überwältigt.

Bitte berichte mehr darüber, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich schon wieder von einem weiteren Ausbau träume... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Digicat (24. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine Teiche.*

Servus Woelfi

Na das nenne ich einen Wassergarten 

Ganz nach meinem Geschmack.

Bin schon auf deine weitere Teichgeschichte gespannt ...


----------



## woelfi23 (25. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine Teiche.*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Woelfi
> 
> Na das nenne ich einen Wassergarten
> 
> ...



Hallo Digicat,mehr Teiche kann ich nicht mehr bauen,das bisschen Rasen möchte meine Frau behalten.lol.Ich mach mal ein paar Bilder ,wie der Teich jetzt aussieht.Winter hatten wir hier in Dortmund noch nicht,der Teich war auch noch nicht zugefroren.Die Kois wissen gar nicht was los ist.Gruss woelfi


----------



## woelfi23 (27. März 2014)

Meine Teiche werden klar,die Filteranlagen laufen seid Feb schon durch.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder.
Gruss aus Dortmund.


----------

